# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  UP3, activity tracker, Jawbone, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Jawbone

----------


## Airicist

First look: Jawbone's new Up2 and Up3 fitness bands are really small 

Published on Apr 15, 2015




> One tracks heart rate, one doesn't: they're both available to order now, and we try them on for size. Plus, a sneak peek at the Up4 with mobile payments.

----------


## Airicist

Jawbone's redesigned Up2 fitness tracker will actually stay on your wrist

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a first look at the redesigned Jawbone Up2 fitness tracker.

----------

